# Trick-or-treating age cutoff?



## SilverLace (Jul 22, 2010)

How old it too old to go trick-or-treating?

I think once you are out of elementary school you are too old to go. We are approaching that age and I think we should tell our kids where the cut off is and I'm curious what other families are doing.


----------



## mooshersmama (Jun 21, 2010)

Growing up, I'm pretty sure we went through middle school, although I really can't remember for certain.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I think last year will be it for my oldest DS(just turned 15). I think every region is different but typically around here it is once they hit high school. This year he will be helping at a few harvest carnivals and then hanging with a few friends watching scary movies.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I think it depends on the neighborhood. Take a look at who comes to your house this year. Personally, I don't care if teenagers come around. I'm glad they are going door to door rather than mugging younger kids (which happened to my brothers when they were younger). I think kids can push any perceived age limits by taking around younger siblings. Also, they can just go to friends houses as they get older. I think 9th grade was the last year I went...


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I can't imagine discouraging a child who still wants to go. Here, we get a huge age range - from teeny babies who are asleep in mom's arms to teenagers. As long as everyone is polite, I am fine with it. Who doesn't like free candy?


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm also fine with teenagers going. I don't see the problem and am happy to give candy to anyone who knocks and says trick-or-treat.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

I went until I was 24







. But in fairness the town I lived in had a huge deal for Halloween, and this was not uncommon.\\


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I think it's up to the kid. My 8 year old waffled a bit on whether he wanted to go or not until we got to the Halloween store. I'd have no problem with a teenager dressed up trick or treating.


----------



## DisplacedYooper (Aug 10, 2007)

I trick-or-treated until my freshman or sophomore year in high school, as did lots of kids in my town. After that, it was more fun to dress up and stay at home to hand out candy.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

The last time I went Trick-Or-Treating I was 17. I would go with my two younger sisters. Mostly it was because I was in charge of taking them the last two years, and if I was going to go anyway, why not put on a costume and get candy. my youngest sister is 7 years younger than I am, and we could have passed as triplets. My mom's rule was that if you were going Trick-Or-Treating, you had to go with your sisters, and you had to wear a good costume. (my last year I was a black cat, with ears, tail, and a painted nose). and you had to be well behaved. my mom couldn't stand the teenagers who would go in their street clothes and were aggressive and rude.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Lots of teenagers TOT around here. I grew up on the other end of the country and we TOTed into high school, as well. I do recall TOTing for Unicef rather than for candy those last couple of years.

As long as kids aren't rude and actually fashion some sort of costume, I don't care how old they are.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

I feel that as long as you are in costume you are good to go.









We have a lot of teenagers TOT in our neighborhood. They are all in costume and having fun.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverLace* 
How old it too old to go trick-or-treating?

I think once you are out of elementary school you are too old to go. We are approaching that age and I think we should tell our kids where the cut off is and I'm curious what other families are doing.

That seems really young. Lots of elementary schools only go through 5th grade. My DS will only be 10 years old at the beginning of 6th grade -- I can't imagine telling a 10-year-old he's too old to go trick-or-treating.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't mind the teenagers if they are dressed up in costume and still ask nicely.









Now, when they wear all black and demand I dump my candy into their pillowcase.. I get annoyed.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I went TOT'ing until I started high school??? I think??? Don't remember. I know I was one of the older ones but my friends & I loved going together. We did have a few people tell us they weren't giving us candy, we were too old for that -- it was slightly embarrassing (and ironic because I really was going just for fun, I didn't even eat the candy, I gave it away!) but most people were fine with it. So if they want to go, I'd let them, but I'd warn them that some people might not be OK with it (just so they're prepared for the occasional rude remark).


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My mom wanted me to stop when I hit 12 or 13. So I told her I did, and then went with friends







. It was fun and we didn't cause trouble, and half the time I gave most of the candy away to little kids I thought were cute or saved it for my niece. We even thwarted a bag snatching one year.

There were a couple of time that I went with my niece, and a lot of people didn't give me candy. I was a very, um, mature looking young tean ager, and I think people though I was her mom or something. But I was never rude enough to say "hey! I want candy, too!"


----------



## hermionesmum (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm in the UK where trick or treating is still fairly novel, especially to our older people. I've warned my almost nine year old this will be her last year, unless she's taking the little ones round.


----------



## laura-belle (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
I don't mind the teenagers if they are dressed up in costume and still ask nicely.









Now, when they wear all black and demand I dump my candy into their pillowcase.. I get annoyed.



















I am 13 years older than my youngest sibling and she really preferred to have someone along with her; as a result of this, I trick-or-treated well into my 20s. (I didn't go all the way up to the door, but about half of the people would ask if I wanted candy--probably because I was always in full costume of some sort.)


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

My oldest is 11 and wants to go, but only for a little bit. She feels like she's too old. So this will probably be her last year. I think junior high is pushing it (at least in our area). BUT if they take younger kids, act respectfully and aren't demanding I have no problem giving them treats. If they are rude and demanding I tell them to move along.

Really, once they hit 12 its almost more about just hanging out with friends and "doing something". Next year I'll probably suggest a halloween party sleepover for DD and her friends instead of TOTing.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I went until my freshman year of highschool but I was the oldest in our little group that year (my brother was two years younger and my best friend was a year younger) that year it just didn't feel right anymore so I stopped after.

I don't have any problems with teens ToTing now that I am an adult though, especially if they're in costume or helping younger siblings/neighbors.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I went through high school. Teens have to be wearing a costume to get candy from our house! Here they have a halloween party for the older kids (at the clubhouse, its a gated community with mostly families).

I think by high school, teens should be volunteering to take younger kids out if they still want candy!

Heck I still go now and dress up, except I take ds with me....


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
I can't imagine discouraging a child who still wants to go. Here, we get a huge age range - from teeny babies who are asleep in mom's arms to teenagers. As long as everyone is polite, I am fine with it. Who doesn't like free candy?

exactly!

ive handed out candy to teens that I am thinking were more like adults...18-19... they were usually with younger teens and I think its fine!

i love halloween. id give candy to an adult dressed up... if you have candy to give, who cares about age?


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't mind older trick or treaters as long as some effort has been put into a costume. I'm annoyed by teenagers who ring my door bell in normal clothes and want free candy. Teens escorting younger kids get extra candy from me.


----------



## KJoslyn78 (Jun 3, 2007)

I went TOT all the way through HS... of course my Jr and Sr yrs of HS i was also taking my baby brother (who is 5 years younger then me) TOTing as well. And i am fine with teenages TOT as long as they are in costume and acting polietly like everyone else... but i've never seen a TOTing teen who wasnt in costume or poliet!


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

I went trick or treating through high school. I loved getting dressed up.

As long as you put together some sort of costume I think it is fine to go out much older than elementary school.


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

Honestly, I think our society places a lot of pressure on kids to grow up too fast. I think it's great when teens want to go trick or treating. It's much better than other things they could be doing (like pumpkin smashing, egging, ringing doorbells and running, etc--things teens in my old neighborhood did). I love a good piece of candy and I have no problem giving candy to teens. Growing up is hard. Teens and preteens receive so many messages about what they should or shouldn't be doing and I think most of this stuff should be left up to the children. For example, a nine year old may decide that she's not interested in trick or treating. A 17 or 18 year old may look forward to the experience all year long. To me it's like a lot of other things. For instance, my 11 year old DSD LOVES playing with baby dolls. My niece who is roughly the same age has zero interest in baby dolls. I'm not going to encourage my DSD to stop playing with dolls. She'll stop when _she's_ ready to stop.

I remember crying when I was 12 because it was the last year I could go trick or treating. I felt like I was being forced to let go of a part of my childhood before I was ready to.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

If we weren't going to be out of town that weekend, my almost 17 yo dd would be TOT in full costume. She would be taking her 12 yo brother who still enjoys it as well. As long as someone is dressed up (we live in a college town) they get candy.

The year my dd was in 7th grade it was my three (13, 11 and 9) and one of her friends. We got to a door and the owner says "little kids get candy and big kids get..................................their choice of toiletry products, shampoo or good smelling soap!"


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

We went a couple of years into high school. We dressed up and everything. It was actually more fun as a teenager. The last couple of years of high school we had Halloween parties instead.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

There's a cutoff? I went even when pg with baby #1 and am always happy to see older kids out trick or treating, too. The holiday is not just for kids!


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

As long as they are willing to put on a coustume I'm fine with teens trick or treating. I don't like it when older teens show up at my door with no costumes.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

I should clarify that older kids (or teens) who get all dressed up and have fun with it are ok with me. Unfortunately I've seen mostly rude or ones with a bit of attitude around us. Or the girls are wearing really really revealing clothes... like butt cheeks nearly hanging out etc... they go for the "slutty" type costumes. That, IMO, is kids growing up too fast. Or the boys just throwing on a bit of facepaint, or wearing their hunting jacket and saying they are a hunter. I want to see a bit more effort than that if you want candy! lol. There are a few that do it right, get decked out in costume and have fun without being rude etc, but they have been fewer and fewer over the past couple years.









I'd much rather see a positive activity for that age group that can get them all doing something fun and keeping them out of trouble but they still feel like they are adequately celebrating. Something they'd look forward to instead of feeling like they are getting left out because they aren't TOTing.

Dh likes to have fun with the older ones who are either not in costume or have attitude. He lays on the porch roof with a giant spider on a fishing rod and drops it down on them. Oh, you should see the reactions! Trick or treat? Oh, no costume? Trick it is!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoetryLover* 
Honestly, I think our society places a lot of pressure on kids to grow up too fast. I think it's great when teens want to go trick or treating. It's much better than other things they could be doing (like pumpkin smashing, egging, ringing doorbells and running, etc--things teens in my old neighborhood did). I love a good piece of candy and I have no problem giving candy to teens. Growing up is hard. Teens and preteens receive so many messages about what they should or shouldn't be doing and I think most of this stuff should be left up to the children. For example, a nine year old may decide that she's not interested in trick or treating. A 17 or 18 year old may look forward to the experience all year long. To me it's like a lot of other things. .

I totally agree. I do not discriminate. Everyone who comes to my door gets candy. little kids, moms and dads, teenagers. They don't even have to have a costume. Not everyone can afford that. My middle dd is going as a runner and just wearing her track clothes. and its cold here on halloween. Whats the point in dressing up if you are just putting a coat and mittens and snow boots over your costume? Its just fun. I am all about giving people candy though







. Since I take my kids out and get home late I mostly hand out to kids middle school or older. A lot of the college kids around here even trick or treat (two campuses in walking distance.) I love it that people can still feel young and uninhibited once a year. Everyone has always been polite. And I live in a tough neighborhood. Yet we get no trouble on halloween.

My dd is 14 and will go trick or treating this year. She has little sisters so it looks like she is taking them around


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm 47 and I still love trick or treating.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

I went until I was 16; my kids can TOT for as long as they like.


----------



## ImaSophie (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
I totally agree. I do not discriminate. Everyone who comes to my door gets candy. little kids, moms and dads, teenagers. They don't even have to have a costume. Not everyone can afford that. My middle dd is going as a runner and just wearing her track clothes. and its cold here on halloween. Whats the point in dressing up if you are just putting a coat and mittens and snow boots over your costume? Its just fun. I am all about giving people candy though







. Since I take my kids out and get home late I mostly hand out to kids middle school or older. A lot of the college kids around here even trick or treat (two campuses in walking distance.) I love it that people can still feel young and uninhibited once a year. Everyone has always been polite. And I live in a tough neighborhood. Yet we get no trouble on halloween.

My dd is 14 and will go trick or treating this year. She has little sisters so it looks like she is taking them around









This I don't have a cut off age for my kids.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

This thread is making me sad, my mom made me stop when I was 8









My 12 is going TOT(along with littler sis)this year. She's going to be Max from Where the Wild Things Are. Her best friend, the same age, can't go because last year her mom told her THAT was the last time. Friend was and still is sad about it.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

hey it's a candy holiday! lol i pass it out to everyone. i don't care how old or whether they have a costume. it really isn't a big deal to buy a couple bags of candy and hand it out to people having a good time.

h


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 

As long as kids aren't rude and actually fashion some sort of costume, I don't care how old they are.

This is how I feel too!


----------



## jellybeanandkids (Jun 14, 2010)

As long as they are polite and not causing any trouble, I don't see a reason for a cut-off. We almost never get any trick or treaters to our house, so I wouldn't mind any of any age.


----------



## SilverLace (Jul 22, 2010)

I guess around here the older kids are often not dressed up and also rude.

I agree with pps that good costumes and good attitudes get treats... but that is just not how it is here.

I guess I don' t think there is a problem channeling the fun of a holiday into something a little more age appropriate- like a party or something else fun.

I am not super in Halloween so maybe I have a different perspective.


----------



## CalaRei (Mar 10, 2008)

We get them all the way up to high school, but at our house, we only give candy if you're actually in a costume. We're in a big plan of a neighborhood, though, and get SWARMS of people.

This year, we haven't figured out how to handle it, since ToTing will be during our sons' birthday party.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

This is a HUGE pet peeve of mine, so I will try to keep it under control.

I think most teens are great. I get really sick of people who complain about how tweens/teens are "growing up too fast" and then turn around and complain when 12+ year old kids are playing on the toys at the playground. Or doing something like trick or treating. DD is in 7th grade this year and going to a party where they will be trick or treating (the party is from 4:30-9 so they won't be out super late). I know they won't be causing trouble and i hope no one gives them "guff" for being too old! They're excited about carving pumpkins (another kid is having a pumpkin carving party this Friday), dressing up and going trick or treating! Why shouldn't they be? I hope she wants to do the same thing for several more years. I was really disappointed because one of her best friends (who is in 6th grade) was informed by her parents that this is her last year to ToT becasue she is getting too old









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
I can't imagine discouraging a child who still wants to go. Here, we get a huge age range - from teeny babies who are asleep in mom's arms to teenagers. As long as everyone is polite, I am fine with it. Who doesn't like free candy?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
I don't mind the teenagers if they are dressed up in costume and still ask nicely.



















We actually turn off our house lights around 8-9 and just leave a bucket of candy out for the older kids.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't care at all if teenagers ToT at our house. We don't get many kids, though, b/c the houses are further apart, and there are neighborhoods with paved roads nearby.

I remember dressing up and going out for candy through junior high. After that, we enjoyed parties and haunted house more than ToT'ing.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I went into college (with friends in high school). We had people (usually old people) who refused to give us candy saying we were too old.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I trick or treated up to and including my senior year of high school. I was 17 that Halloween.

Mentally, I suppose, my guideline is Trick or Treating is acceptable, (out in a regular, non-college town neighborhood, for yourself) until you reach the age where you would technically be in college. Usually you will be 18 or older at that point. Once college age, Trick or Treating in neighborhoods (or dorms) with a lot of other people about the same age as you is fine, if they are doing it. Taking younger kids out Trick or Treating in a regular, non-college neighborhood and accepting candy if you are offered is fine. I feel funny about college age kids ASKING for candy in a regular, non-college oriented neighborhood. But it would also depend on the kid and the circumstances, I guess.

My rule is 1 piece of candy per person, and they must have at least made an attempt at a costume.

Now, adults of ANY age in costume, out Trick or Treating with their kids, or adults that I know personally, get offered candy.

I love the holiday, and am doing what I can to encourage more Trick or Treaters to come to our neighborhood.

We've also seen Halloween as a great time for us to see people that we don't always see the rest of the year. For many years, I've made the trek back to my hometown, and taken MY kids Trick or Treating there, just so I could get a chance to say hi to people I've known since my child hood. They've watched me, and now, my kids, grow up, that way. We haven't done it the past 2 years, and I always have a tinge of sadness about it.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

When I was growing up, kids usually stopped between grade 7 and 9. Grade 8 was the last year that I went. I would have gone in grade 9, but my mom thought that I was too old. Plenty of my friends went. Kids who went in grade 10 and 11 were mostly punk kids who went out late just to walk around, didn't have costumes, were looking to smash pumpkins, etc.

Tragically, I think for a lot of people feel that there is a height cutoff for trick or treating. They get snarky at kids who look too old. If you're 14 and short it's okay. 11 and tall is bad you get skeptical looks.

I'm with others that any person who is polite and in a costume can have candy.

We only hand out candy until sometime between 8pm and 9pm too.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll give out treats to anyone in costume.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Generally, I'd say middle school, but I don't mind shelling out to teens if they are pleasant and in costume. We've lived in a few neighbourhoods where there was little trick-or-treat traffic. I'm happy to give out the candy to anyone who wants it, rather than be left with bowls to consume ourselves or take to work and get rid of it there.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

I think trick-or-treating is good clean fun and I don't mind teenagers coming to our house on Halloween. I think its only fair to expect them to dress up, or at least make an attempt at a costume like a PP said.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
I'll give out treats to anyone in costume.









Same here. We get hundreds of trick-or-treaters and its a really fun night for our neighborhood.


----------



## RoamingWidgeteer (Jan 7, 2010)

My last year trick-or-treating was at 17 as the rear end to my 14 year old sister's horse (parents weren't home, we were bored and threw it together in 30 minutes). People loved it because it was so home made









At University we used to go trick or treating for the food bank and ask for canned and dry goods. Always got a good response and we had a great time dressing up.


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoamingWidgeteer* 
At University we used to go trick or treating for the food bank and ask for canned and dry goods. Always got a good response and we had a great time dressing up.

This is an absolutely AWESOME idea!


----------



## Areia (Mar 5, 2009)

I went TOT until I was about 13 or 14 and then I took my brother and sister, but didn't go up to the doors. We get tons of people come by and we give candy to all of them regardless of age or costume. It typically starts early right around 330-400pm and we keep going until 800pm when DD goes to bed. She might get to stay up a bit later this year so we'll probably hand out candy until 830pm this year.

When I was a kid, we used to have lots of kids egg in our neighborhood. To the point that the local stores, wouldn't sell eggs to unaccompanied minors! But I haven't really noticed that much lately in recent years. The kids around here all seem to be really decent.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I know I went in like 7th grade (the first year of middle school) and that might have been it... pretty soon it was all about the teen theater company's yearly party, which my family was often in charge of. But even that last year, there was all kinds of debate about whether everyone was going or not, we were all aware that we were aging out of it, but some kids still did and some didn't. But a friend of mine and I got all dressed up in fancy costumes and painted our faces or made masks and did it up right. I don't mind if teens come so long as they are in costumes, behaving nicely (especially as they pass by younger kiddos), and stop ringing our bell at a decent time/when we turn off our light. I'm thinking this year we'll put up a sign over the bell/on the door when we turn off the light, and hopefully reduce the number of late-night TOTers. That's just rude. But kids wanting to have fun, I think that's great.


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

I went up until about age 13 or so.

The only thing about teens that I sometimes find objectionable is they come later than I would really like to be answering the door.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I know for sure I went in either 7th or 8th grade with some friends. The reason I remember is I wore a witch costume with high heels and I twisted my ankle, which resulted in me getting out of what I considered "embarrassing and stupid" mandatory square dancing in gym the next week or so.









That I am pretty sure was the last year I went until I went to college--my first year in college, a bunch of us went around the neighborhood there. I don't remember what we were, but I know we were dressed up, not rude, and we got stuff









DS2 was *almost 1* last year and dressed up and a lot of people insisted that I take an extra candy for him even though I did not have his own bucket and lots of people were handing out stuff he couldn't even eat







(candy with nuts, etc) I had him dressed up cause "well why not?" and because I found him a super-cute peanut outfit--for my Peanut.







I *had* to do it







So who's the Snickers for, ME or the child with two teeth?


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

For those of you who only give candy for people who have costumes, do you just say no and close the door if they don't? I just wonder. I am not that assertive and I would be afraid that my house would get egged or something.









Where we live, the rule is that you can't go once you hit 13 years old. I have no idea how it is enforced, though, but that is the rule.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

18


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

I feel that as long as they make the effort to dress up in a costume, then they should be allowed to continue through high school age. That is the way we were brought up anyways.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I don't care how old people are as long as they're dressed up. You can be 5 or 15, but you'd better be wearing a costume.


----------



## ilovemygirl (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think there's anything wrong with older teenagers TOT and I strongly prefer they be out looking for treats than egging homes but I do find it a little odd. I stopped going by the end of elementary. No one forced me to stay home, I just felt awkward doing something that is seen by most people to be for little kids.
That said, anyone who knocks on my door at a reasonable time, in a costume and says TOT will get candy from me.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Dd1 went last year at 15, she's not going this year (which means she can stay and hand out, and I can go with a child of mine for the first time ever).

I have more issue with parents bringing little kids around than I do with teens. If your kid is too little (can't even walk) then don't beg for candy. We all know who's getting it. Buy your own!


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Where I grew up there were a lot of kids my age, and most of us went TOT until we were 15....and that was with out younger siblings. A few of us got lucky and had younger siblings (in my case, much younger, 11 years younger) and would HAPPILY volunteer to take them TOT. BUT, we always dressed up, and said "Trick or Treat" and "Thank you, Happy Halloween"

I don't mind teenagers, so long as they are polite and in costume!


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

In our family we stopped at 12. Not sure if we'll continue that with ds (he's only 3) but i'm sure by then he'd rather have a halloween party anyway!


----------



## jgmn (Oct 25, 2010)

I went through college and even a couple times after that.
I don't care how old people are just be dressed up and polite.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I think the last year I went I was 16? I know I dressed as Buffy the Vampire Slayer









It was the neighborhood I'd grown up in and was the last year we lived there and I knew all the neighbors and no one seemed phased by teenagers trick or treating. We were all dressed up and polite and went to do something else (probably watch scary movies at a friend's and eat a bunch of junk) once the porch lights started going off.


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

Around here 12-13 is about the oldest we see, unless they are taking younger kids around with them. It doesn't bother me to see teenagers out, as long as they make the effort to wear a costume.

I have to admit that I went TOT at 15, NOT in costume, with a group of unruly teenagers also not in costume. I am really embarrassed looking back, especially when I think of the fact that all the townspeople gave us weird looks but still generously gave us candy in spite of our bad manners.


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

I think 12 or 13 is about the oldest I'd go. I quit trick or treating around 5th grade or so because I felt too big.


----------



## lara1828 (Aug 11, 2005)

I grew up in a small town where most kids continued to trick-or-treat through senior year in high school. The kids who weren't trick-or-treating were running around town getting into trouble. So, yeah, my kids will be going trick-or-treating as long as they want to.

Lara


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

I have always thought of TOT as a fun thing for little ones to do. Our son stopped when he was about 8 -- he actually thought it was more fun to be the one to hand out the candy at the door. Personally - I think 12 should be the cut off.

We are in a fairly high end neighbourhood so parents and teens drive their kids into our neighbourhood thinking they are going to get better goodies - which is just crazy as I am sure we give out the same items as everyone else .. LOL .. anyway -- we have very few small children in our neighbouhood but they all suddenly appear on Oct 31st --- we can easily give out to 200 kids..

Our experience with teens has not been a good one -- they show up demanding candy not even in costume.

When our son became a teenager - none of his friends went TOT either so we started hosting a party for all of them every year --- .


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint Leaf* 
We are in a fairly high end neighbourhood so parents and teens drive their kids into our neighbourhood thinking they are going to get better goodies - which is just crazy as I am sure we give out the same items as everyone else .. LOL

We did this when I was a kid! And we did get better stuff!! The houses in the 'regular' parts of town would get the big bags of cheap candy -- and you only got one piece -- so one bite-size tootsie roll or a smartie or a gumball, or else an off-brand candy. The houses in the 'well-off' neighborhoods gave out half-size milky ways, reese's, etc., the more 'expensive' candies, and often let you take 2 or 3. A few houses even gave out full-size candy bars or made little plastic pumpkins filled with candies. (Maybe some people love those cheap candies but I always thought they were gross and would only eat a few very specific chocolate candies like snickers or york patties, both of which I haven't touched in 15 years anyway so what do I know about candy lol!)


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

slightly off topic -- but I was at the grocery store this evening and people in line were talking about what they give out for treats on halloween -- and one guy in line up said he gave out the little baby belle cheeses .. wow







... the cashier said he doesnt buy anything he gives a quarter to each TOT.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

I just read on yahoo this morning that one town in Illinois that fines you $100 if you are caught ToT over the age of 12. That is just wrong to me.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

A thought came to me tonight when DS and I were out. Those of you that say ToTers must be in costume to get treats from you...

What about winter coats?

Last night the temperature around here dropped way down, so it was suddenly pretty chilly today. DS was fine since I made his costume myself and made sure it was warm, but I saw many others kids out with their costumes completely covered by their coats.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
I can't imagine discouraging a child who still wants to go. Here, we get a huge age range - from teeny babies who are asleep in mom's arms to teenagers. As long as everyone is polite, I am fine with it. Who doesn't like free candy?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
I think it's up to the kid. My 8 year old waffled a bit on whether he wanted to go or not until we got to the Halloween store. I'd have no problem with a teenager dressed up trick or treating.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
I feel that as long as you are in costume you are good to go.









We have a lot of teenagers TOT in our neighborhood. They are all in costume and having fun.











I could care less about age. TOT is about having fun, getting out and meeting people. I wouldnt dream of putting an age limit on my kids. DD is 10 and went this year and I imagine she will go for years to come.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

The cut off for my family was 10 growing up.
Personally, I don't mind teenagers TorT as long as they are polite and they are in costume. I won't give candy to people not in costume unless I see teens escorting around their siblings. Theres a LOT of that over here, we have a ton of fathers/mothers deployed so the older siblings step up and help with their younger siblings, I always offer those kids candy.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

I guess I'm a cranky old lady, because I was fed up about 20 minutes into last night with the huge number of older teens who were half-heartedly costumed who blew through all our candy.

If you're old enough to get a job, you're too old to extort candy out of people.

I also don't like the parents who have a toddler with a loot bag who are also carrying their own. I mean, raid your kid's treats when he goes to bed like every other red-blooded American parent.

ALSO I don't like the bussing-in from other neighborhoods. All these things make the holiday go from a fun community thing to a dog-eat-dog candy grab.

(Now I have to go check that our house wasn't egged because we ran out of candy- like $25 worth- in 1.5 hours.)


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErinYay* 
I also don't like the parents who have a toddler with a loot bag who are also carrying their own. I mean, raid your kid's treats when he goes to bed like every other red-blooded American parent.

People do this???


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liliaceae* 
People do this???

Apparently!

It was my first Halloween as an adult homeowner in the heart of suburbia. I always thought people were exaggerating about the teens etc, but not here! The worst was a pack of about 20 teens, most of whom were in no costume at all, hauling huge pillowcases. I had to sternly ask them to step aside to let a sweet little 3-4 yr old Dora off the porch before they sacked us as though we were Rome. Fortunately everyone obeyed the 5-7pm TOT time, so it wasn't wild and crazy all night.

We did get quite a few adorable little guys, but I'd say the older set outnumbered the 13-and-unders by a large margin.

Next year I'm going to order a few gross of cute little toys from Oriental Trading and give those to everyone instead of a small fortune of candy. I gave out little temporary tattoos with the candy, and those went over big!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErinYay* 
We did get quite a few adorable little guys, but I'd say the older set outnumbered the 13-and-unders by a large margin.

I don't think it's that there are more of the teens out, it just that they move faster, and hit more houses. They also communicate with each other about what are the "good" houses.

Of course the teen definition of a "good" house is different than DS's. DS is perfectly pleased with the old lady down the street who gave him a single bag of pretzels, but then chatted on and on with him about what a scary ghost he was. Teens don't usually want to stand around and chat with old ladies giving out pretzels. DS was even pretty happy to meet the religious family up the street who didn't give him anything.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Purple*Lotus* 
For those of you who only give candy for people who have costumes, do you just say no and close the door if they don't? I just wonder. I am not that assertive and I would be afraid that my house would get egged or something.









Where we live, the rule is that you can't go once you hit 13 years old. I have no idea how it is enforced, though, but that is the rule.

If they don't have a costume at all you could laugh and tell them they have to do a trick for a treat since they aren't dressed up, lol!

We never have non costumed teens but there are definitely over 13's! Most of the older ones have really elaborate, cool costumes too.
I remember TOTing until I was 14 and I loved it, we had so much fun.
I don't care how old they are if they are having fun and dressing up.

This year was so great because our TOT was Friday night and it was really nice weather, long sleeves but no coat weather so everyone was talking and standing outside. That is my favorite part of TOTing now.
DD dressed up as an artist and she was so cute, she had a palette and brush and was pretending to paint everyone.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

I have no problems with teens trick-or-treating.

Oh, and dd1's thing--two years running--is to TOT for an hour, which is how long it takes to do our street, then hang out waiting for "customers" at home.







The older kids and teens who come a little later in the evening got a kick out of being served by a 6 yo.

ETA - I'm pretty sure that most of the kids, young and old, who come to the house are neighborhood kids, mostly from our street. They're in costume and nicely behaved.


----------



## thatgirliknew (Dec 1, 2009)

I am only 21 now, so this hasn't been that long ago, but in my neighborhood (pop. of about 7,000 if it makes any difference) we were still going strong at 14-15 years old walking around in costumes with pillowcases. lol. And our church (the only thing to do in town) used to have Halloween parties for the youth too.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

we had a group of teens come to our door last night -- it was 8:30 pm and had been at least 20 minutes since the previous kids had knocked ... anyway DH opens the door and its just a group of teens - not in costume -- with great big backbacks they held out for candy.

dh didnt want them retaliating so he gave them some candy and then turned the lights out for the evening -- but I couldnt help but wonder how other neighbours reacted to them.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

We were outside on Halloween taking pictures with DS right at 5:30, the official start or trick-or-treating in our city. A woman - a for real _woman_, I bet she was at least thirty - was walking down the street and went up a decorated house across the street and knocked on the door. We watched her say "trick or treat" and hold out her purse. A few awkward moments later, we hear her say "I'm fifteen" (neighbor must have asked how old she was). Neighbor gives her some candy, and she storms off saying "[email protected]$ch" under her breath (but loud enough for us to hear from across the street). Classy.









It sort of bugs me when big kids w/o costumes come asking for candy, but we generally just go along with the spirit of the day and hand out candy to anyone that comes.


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

Personally, I think it's kind of sad that some kids are told they can't engage in a healthy, fun event just because they reach a certain age. I think as long as they aren't embarrassed about doing something childish, they should totally go for it. They won't be kids forever...

...but honestly, I'd be pretty amused (not annoyed) to see 50-year-olds trick or treating, so long as they were in costume.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I think kids should be able to trick or treat until they feel they're too old, but I'd tell my kids they had to wear a costume. If you think you're too old to wear a costume, then you're too old to trick or treat.

But it's a fun time, and why can't pre-teens and teens join in? Especially pre-teens. I can't imagine not letting a middle schooler trick or treat.


----------



## Zach'smom (Nov 5, 2004)

If you are dressed up in an appropriate costume (nothing sexy) and you are not using a backpack (unless it is part of your costume) for a trick-or-treat bag and are polite and say trick-or-treat you will get your mini snickers bar from me. We didn't get many teens this year though. The teens that did come were costumed, polite and complimented my cat (he loves to hang out in the door and watch me hand out candy) so they got the "good stuff" Now any uncostumed teen with a backpack get a piece of cheap bubble gum. If we had a problem with hordes of teens shoving past the little ones I would probably be singing a different tune though.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addie* 
We were outside on Halloween taking pictures with DS right at 5:30, the official start or trick-or-treating in our city. A woman - a for real _woman_, I bet she was at least thirty - was walking down the street and went up a decorated house across the street and knocked on the door. We watched her say "trick or treat" and hold out her purse. A few awkward moments later, we hear her say "I'm fifteen" (neighbor must have asked how old she was). Neighbor gives her some candy, and she storms off saying "[email protected]$ch" under her breath (but loud enough for us to hear from across the street). Classy.









It sort of bugs me when big kids w/o costumes come asking for candy, but we generally just go along with the spirit of the day and hand out candy to anyone that comes.

One time a _woman_ came to our apartment with a bunch of kids ToTing. She was wearing a black top and cat ears, the way moms will often semi-dress up. After giving the kids some candy, I offered her some too. At some point I asked her how old _her_ kids were. She looked completely shocked...

The oldest boy (10ish looking) told me she was their *12 yo big sister!*


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

I definitly went until about age 15 or so. When I was 16 me and a friend decided we were too old, btu then we got bored handng out candy so we put on last minute costumes from random stuff at her house and went anyway. =P After that I was working so I didn't go anymore.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
One time a _woman_ came to our apartment with a bunch of kids ToTing. She was wearing a black top and cat ears, the way moms will often semi-dress up. After giving the kids some candy, I offered her some too. At some point I asked her how old _her_ kids were. She looked completely shocked...

The oldest boy (10ish looking) told me she was their *12 yo big sister!*









When I was that age my brother, 9 at the time, and I were going inside to use a restroom while on vacation and a guy told him to hold the door for his mom. I think the possible thirty year old was probably actually a teen, maybe dressed up to look older, and was tired of being given a hard time. Losing your cool and swearing about people are really common for teenagers from what I remember at that age.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
When I was that age my brother, 9 at the time, and I were going inside to use a restroom while on vacation and a guy told him to hold the door for his mom. I think the possible thirty year old was probably actually a teen, maybe dressed up to look older, and was tired of being given a hard time. Losing your cool and swearing about people are really common for teenagers from what I remember at that age.

I promise you, she was no teen.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't feel there should be an age cut-off. For one thing, if a bunch of people got snooty about about no one TorTing past age 12, for instance, then a lot of tall 10 year olds are going to get hassled. And a lot of petite kids could "get away" with it well into their teens or even adulthood. Plus, there are a lot of kids out there that maybe look "too old" but are developmentally much younger. You never know. And I don't really think it's right to judge who's too old to get candy.

I'm fine with teens TorTing as long as they are polite and not causing disturbances.

I went well into my teens. My 5 year old prefers to stay home and hand out candy. It evens out.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
I can't imagine discouraging a child who still wants to go. Here, we get a huge age range - from teeny babies who are asleep in mom's arms to teenagers. As long as everyone is polite, I am fine with it. Who doesn't like free candy?


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoetryLover* 
Honestly, I think our society places a lot of pressure on kids to grow up too fast. I think it's great when teens want to go trick or treating. It's much better than other things they could be doing (like pumpkin smashing, egging, ringing doorbells and running, etc--things teens in my old neighborhood did). I love a good piece of candy and I have no problem giving candy to teens. Growing up is hard. Teens and preteens receive so many messages about what they should or shouldn't be doing and I think most of this stuff should be left up to the children. For example, a nine year old may decide that she's not interested in trick or treating. A 17 or 18 year old may look forward to the experience all year long. To me it's like a lot of other things. For instance, my 11 year old DSD LOVES playing with baby dolls. My niece who is roughly the same age has zero interest in baby dolls. I'm not going to encourage my DSD to stop playing with dolls. She'll stop when _she's_ ready to stop.

I remember crying when I was 12 because it was the last year I could go trick or treating. I felt like I was being forced to let go of a part of my childhood before I was ready to.

Exactly!!


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ancoda* 
I just read on yahoo this morning that one town in Illinois that fines you $100 if you are caught ToT over the age of 12. That is just wrong to me.

Yeah I heard about that on The View. What a bunch of bs!!!


----------

